# Another Get Together



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yup carrier is on you, sorry to say I don't have a spare one. Number on the way.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Frantz will pick one up toot sweet.


----------



## doozeroo (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Folks, Sorry we havn't been on much lately. It doesn't look good for us to make this trip, Little Man just got done with Baseball and starting in Aug. he is going out for 7th grade football so our scheule is filling up fast. We are also planing a trip to Ohio to see Barbs Grandmother, she is in bad shape and we would like to spend a little time with her before God calls her home. Im sure we will all meet again down the road. Make sure u all eat some cake for us. Eddie maybe we can hook up for some walleye on the bay sometime.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I Am So Sorry To Hear Of The Illness In The Family. Our Prayers Are With You. We Will Hook Up For Sure When Your Schedule Allows It.

Take Care ,hope To See Ya At Least Towards Hunting Season.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Since Driftwood Valley is about 5 miles downstream from my cabin I will try and make it. I usually don't get off the river until after dark, but I will try and get off a little early even if it is just to stop in and say hello.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Splitshot it would be a pleasure to meet ya. Even if you are late come by as we will be around a campfire for awhile as I do not have to go to bed untill at least 1am I have been know to go abit longer.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll be there for sure. Heather is kind of up in the air though. She just started a new job and weekends are kind of hard to come by for her. She would just ask for it off, BUT she already told them about the 5 days we already planned on doing up at Higgins lake Mid July. I'll be there either way and if Heather happens to have the Saturday off I'm sure she will be up there as well. If she comes I'll brink the canoe, but if it's just me I just may save the hassle and just find room in another if it's ok. Oh and Cath.........You gotta deep fry some asparagus this time.....THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! I'm also going to bring VENISON this time for the mystery stew.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey you guys I just thought of something. Anybody in this group like fish tacos? They are AWESOME I'm sure I could catch a mess of gills and bring up the stuff to make them if you are interested. Let me know.:corkysm55


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I will bring the pot for Friday nite mystery stew. I will start the base and you all bring what you would like to add. As far as the asparagus goes lol it is almost done here right now but I am sure I can find some. Any thing for you t____ d____. Sorry I could not help myself. I sure hope others can come and join the gathering. If nothing else we will eat and drink alot.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Splitshot said:


> Since Driftwood Valley is about 5 miles downstream from my cabin I will try and make it. I usually don't get off the river until after dark, but I will try and get off a little early even if it is just to stop in and say hello.


Please come Splitshot the more the merrier. We always have plenty of food and a cold beer laying around...just look for my fifth wheel. We SHOULD be at site 11 I think it is. It is actually the only site there I can squeeze my site in..see ya there.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

If anyone needs directions please feel free to PM me and I will be glad to send them to you...


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I will make my venison egg rolls with hot mustard . these will go good Dancer with a cold beer.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

So hows the fish tacos sound you guys? ........Just give the word. I wanna make them.:corkysm55


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> I will bring the pot for Friday nite mystery stew. I will start the base and you all bring what you would like to add. As far as the asparagus goes lol it is almost done here right now but I am sure I can find some. Any thing for you t____ d____. Sorry I could not help myself. I sure hope others can come and join the gathering. If nothing else we will eat and drink alot.


I still surely hope that tick was a female!!:yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

eddiejohn4 said:


> I will make my venison egg rolls with hot mustard . these will go good Dancer with a cold beer.


 Eddie you have to stop talking like that you are making my mouth drool. I might have to drive to Harrison for a sample but what do I choose the beer or the egg rolls. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hey I have been getting a few more PM's about the trip. So it should be all really cool and the beer cold. Oh and dont forget the food. I will have the stew pot started on friday afternoon.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I still surely hope that tick was a female!! (fasthunter) I dont know if I can take this: first it was lil schroom. Then it was Tick D____. And now hoping it was a female.......I am starting to worry for your Fiancée. LMAO Just kidding.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Dancer you chose both as only then will ya be satisfied.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Glad to see Driftwood getting some use. I spoke with a guy staying there when I floated in there who was told by the camp host that they are considering closing it as a campgroud. Sure would be a shame to see that access closed there.

I have to work but hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

The camp host they have this year is not my favorite. The bathrooms are not near as clean as with past camp hosts...

It would really be a shame to see these sites closed. They are beautiful sites and a few are close to the river. I have camped at these sites for many years because I enjoy the river so much. And it does not hurt that dublin and jerky are not that far away either. K K's has some of the nicest steaks around and there smoked pork chops are to die for. I also purchased some bacon from there case and it was very tasty. The father and son that own/run the businesss are always there for a good laugh and always make you feel welcome. As far as friendly goes the whole area of people are more than friendly. We lost our dogs a few years ago and it took us 6 days to find them. We had everyone from the road commission, post office personell, neighbors and area fisherman looking for them. We did eventually find them but were very grateful to all that helped in the search.

I sure wish you could make it gunrod. There are a great bunch of people that belong to MS but would not expect anything less since most on the site are sportsman in one way or another.....if you get a chance stop by and have a sit by the camp fire.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If I thought you writing me a note for work would fly I would. I hope to be up there just before that though so I can give you a fishing report.


----------

